# Bur Dubai vs Deira Pros and Cons



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm going to be coming to Dubai soon and have read a fair bit of the great stuff on this forum so thanks to all for that.

I shall be working close to Al Ghubaiba Metro so I wanted to live somewhere close that is on the Metro (as I don't intend on having a car).

I've basically narrowed down my options to Deira or Bur Dubai areas, and would be interested in hearing the advantages and disadvantages of both, e.g. are the cheap places to eat around there, is it noisy, etc in comparison to both places.

I'd also be interested in knowing any decent apartment names if anyone could recommend them. 

I had initially looked at Al Nahda as rents look good but I read some reports that traffic is a nightmare and I would unlikely to be close to walk to the Metro. Also my understanding is that there aren't as many places to eat around there compared to Deira and Bur Dubai. 

One last factor is that a quick and easy Metro commute is very important to me after years of long commuting into London.

Thanks all


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Both are noisy; roads in Deira are smaller and more congested. 

Bur Dubai also seems to have more housing options. 

Would you consider SZR after Trade center?

There are 2-3 metro stops, and the south bound side has lots of chain eateries.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Both are noisy; roads in Deira are smaller and more congested.
> 
> Bur Dubai also seems to have more housing options.
> 
> ...


Hi Tropicana,

Thanks for the reply. I would consider other recommended areas as long as the apartment was very close to the Metro as I don't want to have the hassle of getting buses or taxis. Also if it's too far to walk, whilst the distance isn't a problem, the weather would be in the extreme heat I imagine!

I also plan on eating out a lot so closeness to less expensive eating places is going to be important to me. 

Is it comfortable walking for say 10mins at 7am or 6pm at night in the hottest months?

Many thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You might find it's still quicker to drive to work than take the metro if you're coming from the south end of Dubai. 

There isn't much of a western expat presence in either Bur Dubai or Deira, although Deira seems to have a fair number of Russians.

As long as you're near a metro stop I wouldn't restrict my options to those two areas. Look at buildings along Sheikh Zayed Road between Trade Centre and Defence roundabouts.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> You might find it's still quicker to drive to work than take the metro if you're coming from the south end of Dubai.
> 
> There isn't much of a western expat presence in either Bur Dubai or Deira, although Deira seems to have a fair number of Russians.
> 
> As long as you're near a metro stop I wouldn't restrict my options to those two areas. Look at buildings along Sheikh Zayed Road between Trade Centre and Defence roundabouts.


Thanks for the reply, I don't want to drive but would consider other places close to the Metro. I'm on a bit of a budget too so that's part of the reason why I narrowed it down to those two areas as well as the closeness to work.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Thanks for the reply, I don't want to drive but would consider other places close to the Metro. I'm on a bit of a budget too so that's part of the reason why I narrowed it down to those two areas as well as the closeness to work.


If you are serious about Bur Dubai, the best place would be behind/around Bur Juman ... Khalid Bin Waleed station is across the road from the mall


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I lived in Bur Dubai for over two years and found it no bother at all, bank, bars and super market close by


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Engineer and Saraswat - could you recommend any decent 1 or 2 bed apartments in those areas?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The golden sands buildings were quite popular, there are 12 of them or something like that right around each other, , most of them are of the hotel apartments variety but then there are some residential buildings too ..... I do remember them being there 18 odd years ago, so some would be 'old' in Dubai terms... But most of them have gyms, swimming pools etc..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

stamboy said:


> Is it comfortable walking for say 10mins at 7am or 6pm at night in the hottest months?
> 
> Many thanks


In a typical year, Dubai is at its hottest from June to mid September.
June is less humid, while late July to September is quite humid when walking at 6pm will not be fun but manageable. If you live in shaikh zayed road south of Trade center, the many skyscrapers mean that the sun does not shine on the footpath after 5pm


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Taking the metro won't be easy in the summer months as you pretty much end up sweating under 5 mins after leaving a place with AC. You will no doubt have to walk a distance to get to your place unless you can afford a place very close to the metro, prices are higher in those areas in comparison to the buildings further away. I would recommend Bur Dubai over Deira because it is closer to the both sides of Dubai while Deira is closer to one side. Both are close to each other but separated by water.

Also I found Deira to be more humid/hot than most other places during the night. I think Bur Dubai is cooler (might not be!) but the fact that they have so many buildings crammed close to each other and the traffic contributes to the feeling that it's hotter than usual.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Taking the metro won't be easy in the summer months as you pretty much end up sweating under 5 mins after leaving a place with AC. You will no doubt have to walk a distance to get to your place unless you can afford a place very close to the metro, prices are higher in those areas in comparison to the buildings further away. I would recommend Bur Dubai over Deira because it is closer to the both sides of Dubai while Deira is closer to one side. Both are close to each other but separated by water.
> 
> Also I found Deira to be more humid/hot than most other places during the night. I think Bur Dubai is cooler (might not be!) but the fact that they have so many buildings crammed close to each other and the traffic contributes to the feeling that it's hotter than usual.


That's right Moe, that's why I'd been keen on any recommended apartments very close to the Metro - 1min would be ideal


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think anyone knows the names of buildings in that area. None spring to mind, the metro goes through a lot of commercial areas so not much there in terms of buildings and even so some would be quite old. 

Another caveat about Deira, the airport is close by and a long the metro you will find increased noise in some areas due to planes taking off/landing. I used to live there, every 5 mins or less there was a plane flying by. So close I could almost give the passengers the finger


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Just a comment, you can use the "map" view on Dubizzle in your search and it will give you an idea straight off how far a particular apartment is from the metro if you want... the entire Burjuman area is pretty well mapped out in Google maps... which is what Dubizzle uses...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I live in Deira and work in Bur Dubai. By car, it takes 20 minutes tops if I avoid salik (sort of toll). If I take the bridge ( paying salik) that time goes to 10 minutes or less.

I suggest that you look around before you make a decision. There are fine spots within Deira and Bur Dubai. 

We are close to police station, hospitals, groceries, malls, restos and even bars all in footsteps really. We have two options for subway also in footsteps, but I prefer driving due to the weather. I dont like the idea of getting literally drenched on my way to the subway station.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

imac said:


> Just a comment, you can use the "map" view on Dubizzle in your search and it will give you an idea straight off how far a particular apartment is from the metro if you want... the entire Burjuman area is pretty well mapped out in Google maps... which is what Dubizzle uses...


Bear in mind most agents are muppets and will do the old x marks the spot about 3km from where it really is...


----------



## saj_humble (May 4, 2013)

Hi Stam, hope you've found a place...to share my experience: I stayed in JBR and shuttled to work to Deira. I've lived in Deira and Bur Dubai but JBR was one of the best times I had in Dubai. JBR is 45 min off by train but the place was very calm...if you eat out, JBR can be very expensive, but not if you cook. For weekends you might want to hit hip joints, it comes with new friends and going around.

Last year I moved back to Deira ze (1) I amn't spending much time at home  (2) needed to be near site for a project. I wouldn't do it if I wanted some quiet after work. Anyways if you don't mind spending 2 hours in train to and fro work and likes some space around you, and have 2-days weekends I'd suggest looking up Sheikh Zayed Road route in metro for a nice one bed place to stay. They aren't that expensive, some cases even less than Deira/Bur Dubai options. I used to share an apartment in JBR and tell you what, its still worth more than owning a single bed in Deira.

Goodluck to you anyway, and welcome to Dubai!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Both are noisy; roads in Deira are smaller and more congested.
> 
> Bur Dubai also seems to have more housing options.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, can you recommend any decent buildings?

Thanks


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

stamboy said:


> That's right Moe, that's why I'd been keen on any recommended apartments very close to the Metro - 1min would be ideal


1 min from the metro in Bur Dubai? That would be Burjuman Residence!  It is the most expensive residential building in Bur Dubai though as the smallest units run ~3350 sq ft. 

I would prefer Bur Dubai over Deira anytime. Lots of good cheap eats across the street in Karama. What a great place to stroll around in the evenings during cooler months. The traffic and noise isn't as crazy as in Deira


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> 1 min from the metro in Bur Dubai? That would be Burjuman Residence!  It is the most expensive residential building in Bur Dubai though as the smallest units run ~3350 sq ft.
> 
> I would prefer Bur Dubai over Deira anytime. Lots of good cheap eats across the street in Karama. What a great place to stroll around in the evenings during cooler months. The traffic and noise isn't as crazy as in Deira


No, I meant SZR which is what Tropicana suggested. As a side note, I went up and down the metro today and the places look very few and far between right next to the metro. Didn't like the look of Business Bay and beyond heading to The Mall of the Emirates. And going the other way there didn't look to be many attractive options either between World Trade Centre and Deira. World Trade Apartments looked convenient but there isn't anything around there in terms of shops or restaurants (ok Pizza Express). I don't fancy anywhere that is more than 200m or so from the Metro in this heat (and we're not even at the height of the heat yet!)


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

stamboy said:


> No, I meant SZR which is what Tropicana suggested. As a side note, I went up and down the metro today and the places look very few and far between right next to the metro. Didn't like the look of Business Bay and beyond heading to The Mall of the Emirates. And going the other way there didn't look to be many attractive options either between World Trade Centre and Deira. World Trade Apartments looked convenient but there isn't anything around there in terms of shops or restaurants (ok Pizza Express). I don't fancy anywhere that is more than 200m or so from the Metro in this heat (and we're not even at the height of the heat yet!)


I don't think you are going to find any good reasonably priced residential towers a stone throw away from the metro station with surrounding good inexpensive cheap eats. 

What is the apartment size and budget you are looking for? I remember in my search last year that the Capricorn and The Maze are literally a stone throw away from Emirates Tower Metro Station. Lots of places to eat around there up and down the service road, granted they are not as cheap as those shops in Deira or Bur Dubai. Also, there is a new building (by Al Futtaim) in front of Burjuman Mall, I heard it was supposed to be a serviced apartment, but not sure if it is even ready yet. That would be a great location, a min walk from Burjuman metro and cheap eats across.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

stamboy said:


> No, I meant SZR which is what Tropicana suggested. As a side note, I went up and down the metro today and the places look very few and far between right next to the metro. Didn't like the look of Business Bay and beyond heading to The Mall of the Emirates. And going the other way there didn't look to be many attractive options either between World Trade Centre and Deira. World Trade Apartments looked convenient but there isn't anything around there in terms of shops or restaurants (ok Pizza Express). I don't fancy anywhere that is more than 200m or so from the Metro in this heat (and we're not even at the height of the heat yet!)


You may want to start looking at feeder bus routes. You will increase your options if you are willing to take a bus to the metro station.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> I don't think you are going to find any good reasonably priced residential towers a stone throw away from the metro station with surrounding good inexpensive cheap eats.
> 
> What is the apartment size and budget you are looking for? I remember in my search last year that the Capricorn and The Maze are literally a stone throw away from Emirates Tower Metro Station. Lots of places to eat around there up and down the service road, granted they are not as cheap as those shops in Deira or Bur Dubai. Also, there is a new building (by Al Futtaim) in front of Burjuman Mall, I heard it was supposed to be a serviced apartment, but not sure if it is even ready yet. That would be a great location, a min walk from Burjuman metro and cheap eats across.


Happy to pay more if convenient and has some shops and places to eat.

Thanks for the post, I will looking into those and have had some other recommendations too from all the kind folks on here! :clap2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

stamboy said:


> Happy to pay more if convenient and has some shops and places to eat.
> 
> Thanks for the post, I will looking into those and have had some other recommendations too from all the kind folks on here! :clap2:


Most places are packed with places to eat and hang out.

I am not sure what people are talking about traffic in Deira. Deira is huge and I don't get any traffic. Never lived close to Karama, but I concur things there are dirt cheap and that's the place for the most perfect replicas of any goods!!!!


----------

